# vip 722 freezing on dvr playback



## vabelll52 (Oct 26, 2006)

Four year old vip722 is now freezing on dvr playback. Resetting, rebooting many times has not solved the problem. do not believe it is a overheating problem either, average temp is 129, in same original location with ventilation. Am I looking at equipment failure? Will Dish replace with no charge? Any charge for the 922? Any info is appreciated.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

They will give you the same receiver for free and the shipping on the return is free also. The 922 is $200. Sounds like a harware failure though also, im sure its the hard drive.


----------



## vabelll52 (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks saberfly, I was hoping not a hardware failure but sure seems it's ready to bite the dust.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

With Service Plan you get free replacement with same receiver, without Service Plan it is $15 to replace the receiver, assuming the 4 year old box is out of warranty.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

To the OP: If you want some more info on getting the receiver replaced, please send me a PM with a phone number or account number and I'll get you all the details.


----------

